# Problem beim Keying mit After Effects



## Marcel_se_Best (10. April 2007)

hallo zusammen,
ich möchte eine person die vor einem bluescreen gefilmt (auf dv) wurde keyen.
als keyer benutze ich keylight. klappt auch ganz gut, nur leider ist an einer stelle des clips die eine hälfte des gesichts etwas blau (warscheinlich reflektiert die bluebox zu stark) und dieser teil wird rausgekeyt.
gibts da ne lösung, was man da machen könnte? keybereich mit ner maske deffinieren?

danke für jede antwort.


----------



## cros (22. April 2007)

Am besten ein wenig mit den Despill-Bias Settings rumspielen (in der neuesten Version mit der Pipette einen "OK-Hautton" wählen.
Ich gehe davon aus das du diverse Screen Colur/Gain Settings durchgetestet hast.
Clip Black/White bringt auch viel)
Im Zweifelsfall sind Masken aber immer hilfreich und ot schneller als 10 Stunden sinnlos  an Settings zu schrauben.
Bei komlizierten keys keye ich sehr oft verschidenen Bereiche extra und lege die dann übereinander (mit Vektormasken getrennt)

Bei DV Material würde ich mir allerdings keine allzu perfekten ergebnisse erwarten (vor allem bei details wie Haaren tec.)

glg
cros


----------

